# Greetings from Mexico.



## elith (Dec 12, 2004)

I?m very happy to find "old" fellows (from Nss forum). and new people here.

Elith.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi Elith - enjoy yourself here and welcome to VI!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 13, 2004)

Welcome, and please feel free to share some heat with us in the north! :wink:


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Dec 13, 2004)

Welcome to V.I., Elith!


----------



## Hans Adamson (Dec 13, 2004)

Welcome Elith!!

Looking forward to hearing your music!


----------



## Edgen (Dec 14, 2004)

welcome !! and ditto.. bring that heat with ya! Started to friggin' snow here today :(

/j


----------



## Herman Witkam (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi Elith!
Welcome to V.I.!


----------

